# Solar Fence Charger



## JylHunt (Aug 8, 2013)

Anyone have any preferences on solar fence chargers? We are buying 2.5 acres and my gelding is very respectful of fences. We're considering going with an electric fence charger, but wow are there a lot of brands out there! Any recommendations?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I think this is the one we got last time.

Patriot PS5 Solar Fencer Tru-Test (Electric Fencing - Chargers)

or maybe this was the last one, both are work well http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/zarebareg;-2-mile-solar-fence-charger

Plug in types always seems to get hit by lightning, both Solar ones have are over 5-6 years old now and working well


.


----------



## JylHunt (Aug 8, 2013)

The links wont work. But it's good to know solar fences last longer! Thank you!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

JylHunt said:


> The links wont work. But it's good to know solar fences last longer! Thank you!


Hmmm... they work on my end...

They ones we got were about 100.00 and are good for 2-3 miles of wire...


.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

you need a lightning arrestor at the box and out on the fenceline. But no solars dont last longer, the generally arnt very strong and tend to get grounded out easily by wet weeds. For a permanent fence AC of at least 2 joules is the way to go. Dont look at brands , look at the joule ratings to compare.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Besides good info given above here are other brands I'd recommend from experience in field use.
Chargers

Kencove 12V Solar Energizer .5 Joule

Taylorfence.net - Solar Fence Chargers

Boone


----------



## JylHunt (Aug 8, 2013)

All great advice! Thank you everyone!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Solar chargers are ok. AC (plug in) are better. 

Solar chargers run off a battery. Batteries do wear out. They don't work well in places that get below freezing during the winter

AC chargers do need a power source but they do give a better zap, even with weeds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JylHunt (Aug 8, 2013)

I believe a solar would be adequate. Indy has never given me trouble with fencing in the nearly 10 years I've had him. He was pasture boarded at a farm with a draft mare for a few years that had 2 strands of hi-tensile wire that wasn't hot 75% of the time, and he could have stepped over parts of the wire had he _really_ wanted to. I'm thinking about doing the electric rope as it is more visible and seems safer to me. We really just need to be able to get the fence up quickly so I can stop paying $225 for board.  Lucky for me my fiance is quite the handy man!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

buy once cry once, look at the joule rating, see that $200 solar only puts out .5 joule, compared to a AC charger that price will put out 4 times that. Not that you need a huge jolt, but add some wet grass, a bit of weeds and that low power charger isnt doing anything.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

While the AC chargers may have a longer life or be better (depends on who you ask I suppose), not everyone has access to an electric outlet anywhere close to their fenceline....and not everyone wants to have a car battery sitting so close to their pasture.

I've got solar chargers and they work great. Other than the one unit I bought a few years ago that was defective, they've all had very long lives. The one I've got on the fence for my drafts is about 5 years old and it's never missed a lick. Plenty of bang to keep my fence-crashers in.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

It doesn't say where the OP is located. smrobs, in Texas, you don't get the brutal winters we have here. It is very hard on batteries. You probably don't replace your car battery half as often as we do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Probably not, but if the OP _doesn't_ have access to ac current (I wouldn't be able to charge my fences with an AC charger unless I ran 100+ foot extension cords from the house), then the point is moot. Without a plug in, the only option is one that hooks to a car battery or one that runs on solar.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

That's true. When we moved our horses to where they are now, there was no electricity hook ups. We used a solar charger and a generator for the well. Once we moved our house there, we had electricity hooked up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JylHunt (Aug 8, 2013)

I'll be in northern Kentucky. As smrobs said, I don't have a power outlet anywhere near where my fence is. I'm sure the handy fiance will be able to get power out there at some point, but initially a solar looks like what we have to do. We don't get terrible winters here fortunately. A friend of mine had a few acres fenced in for her 5 horses, donkey and stubborn mini and never had a problem. But again, thanks everyone for your advice!


----------

